# Kissing the winter blues goodbye



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Just harvested a couple Speed Queens and winding up for some more winter fun. Vegging I have a few 8 miles high, speed queen clones, and a little project I have going with Mazar x Mandala #1. I am waiting for my Satori and Bubbilicious to arrive. Hope all is well with everyone. Keep it green and keep it safe!! Godspeed.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 31, 2009)

hey, hey...can't wait for the new journal brother...whats the 8 mile high about?

welcome back my friend...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words my friend. 8 miles high is a newish strain that Mandala came out with last year I believe. Here is the breeders info:

Type: sativa-indica
Contains land race genetics from: Africa; North India
Cultivation: indoor/outdoor
Flowering time: 60-65 days/1st week Oct. (south), mid October (north)
Yield: 400-450 gr/m2 (dry weight)
High: a sativa-dominant high; uplifting; alert & fiery-energetic; thought provoking; trippy visuals; creative.
Aroma: a sweet-fruity melange of strawberry and melon; hash-candy; piney; minty.
Medical use: good potential against lethargy & depression; stimulates appetite.

This is a fragrant, uplifting sativa that delivers quality harvests indoor & outdoor. Special attention was devoted to making this variety a low-maintenance plant that finishes by mid-October in northern climates. Flowering sets in quickly with most plants sexing within one week of switching to 12/12. Another positive feature is the fast and profuse resin production during early flowering that rewards your efforts right from the start. 8 Miles High has proven to be very reliable under various environmental stress factors such as abrupt changes in light and temperature. Plants can therefore be moved from indoor and planted out with no adverse effects. This strain is easy to grow and has no special requirements. It has shown good mold resistance and grows well in soil with no extra feeding*, making it a good choice for growers with little experience or not much time on their hands.

The indica-type females have minimum branching, medium tall growth, and are excellent for small spaces or cultivation in close rows. The sativa-leaning pheno can be grown as a multi-stem plant or trained if this is your preferred method of cultivation. It has longer branching due to the extended internodes and exhibits great potential as a big producer outdoor. For a sea of green set-up in hydro both phenos can be used. In hydro we recommend pruning the bottom branches on the sativa-leaning females so that all energy is focused on the long central cola.

8-Miles-High8 Miles High has a great calyx-to-leaf ratio and slim leaves that make trimming the buds a quick job. Resiny bud production throughout the plant from top to bottom guarantees a quality harvest. The aromatic properties of this strain are delightfully diverse and feature the rare trait of strawberry fragrance. During flowering a slight brush against the plants releases a wonderful sweetness with an earthy undertone. This delicate aroma is followed by the more dominant piney freshness. As the plants mature you can also detect whiffs of a sweet lemonade scent. Cured buds retain the piney-minty smell but, in addition, there is a variety of delicious aromas ranging from strawberry, melon, to hash-candy.**

The smoke has a fresh minty taste and lingering sweetness to it. 8 Miles High lifts off straight to the head and triggers a lot of cerebral 8-Miles-Highactivity with flashes of insights and long episodes of trippy visuals when you close your eyes and switch to auto pilot. This is a functional daytime smoke, or a wake-up call to keep you on your feet partying at night. The uplifting, almost euphoric, effect sets in once you reach maximum altitude. This energetic sativa glides back down smoothly and leaves an expansive feeling behind.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 1, 2010)

I woke up this morning and up popped another one of my little project seedlings:yay: 

The speed queen clones are growing roots like crazy now and new growth is starting to take off; happy days ahead. Just took a toke from some SQ I just harvested :stoned: I can't wait till it is properly cured.

Still nothing from the 8-mile yet, but it is early still, I should have some popped up later today or tomorrow morning. I am pretty excited about this strain, if it is anything like the Satori than I will find the best plant and do a reveg; I should have done that with the other Satori's I grew....DANG they were good :hubba: 

The habanero pepper plant is doing great, and the onion I am using for seeds is starting to put up some new growth now. 

I saw a little growth from the garlic bulbil's I started and it looks like I have some tomato and spinach starting to pop up as well. 

Recession garden 2010 begins NOW.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 4, 2010)

Little update: All the 8 mile are up and look great and 2 of the speed queens have been topped. I am going to try my hands at a little bonzai on them.

If any mods read this, would it be possible to send this over to the grow journal section? I always forget to do that and put it in the general grow. Sorry for the inconvenience. Thanks. Godspeed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Most excellent on the little ones.  Looking forward to watching your grow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 4, 2010)

gss whats up? havent seen ya around in awhile. cant wait til your room explodes. you by chance giving coco buckets a run still? toke to yah later


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks mom. Hey Doc!! I am using coco with my little project plants and soil for the rest.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be watching. If I have alot of typos, srry. This haze is rough on me. GL


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2010)

Howdy nouvellechef, thanks for stopping by...:48:  Don't worry about typo's here friend, there will be no criticism from me  

Pics coming soon; I am trying to reconfigure my camera so I can get some nice detailed pictures. Everything is rolling around good so far.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 6, 2010)

Dude you got all kinds of edible plants in there. I luv it. Scotch bonnet? Holy smokes. Like it hot? I made a roasted onion and serrano dip last night with cannabis butter. It was excellent!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

That sounds excellent!! I like using the habanero's in a few different things, but I especially like it in pickled garlic. 

A couple pics for today. The 8-mile's are doing pretty well and the Speed Queen clones are finally starting to shoot right off. The 2 speed queens on the end will be my bonzai plants for my mothers and the 2 on the left I am going to flower in a few weeks. The clones took a while to root because I waited until I knew the sex of the plants before I took the clones. Everything seems to be moving along just fine. I can't wait till the bubbilicious and satori come in. I may order another pack of something today as well.

The nug is from the Speed Queen I just cut. I had to give her the chop a couple weeks early because I was hoping to push 1 more grow out of the soil I had recycled. Everything went great until the last few weeks of flower and then it all went down hill. The fan leaves were dying off left and right and I was afraid she could hermie. I forgot that the recycled soil had Mg time release in it and gave her a feeding of humboldt nutrients...anyways...the smoke is clean and sweet, a couple hits and you are flying high and then you are just plain old stoned!!! Gotta love it.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2010)

i hate throwing my old soil out, although, i also learned that it just dont measure up during flower...it's great to veg with, just not flower...

i put most on one, or other of my gardens, and at other times, my outdoor compost pile, that remains dormant through the winter months...this round, most went in the compost/worm bed...

that 8 mile high sounds as if it was bred for our climate gss.:hubba: ...i like that they state it will finish mid oct. ...that is a bonus here...the description also is a very good one of the plant overall...watching this one with interest...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

very cool grow sounds liek nice smoke! I use my old soil for my veggies and flowers..or to fill in holes my dogs dug up...


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 8, 2010)

Cant wait to watch this one. sounds like one tall lady.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> i hate throwing my old soil out, although, i also learned that it just dont measure up during flower...it's great to veg with, just not flower...
> 
> i put most on one, or other of my gardens, and at other times, my outdoor compost pile, that remains dormant through the winter months...this round, most went in the compost/worm bed...
> 
> that 8 mile high sounds as if it was bred for our climate gss.:hubba: ...i like that they state it will finish mid oct. ...that is a bonus here...the description also is a very good one of the plant overall...watching this one with interest...



After a while I retire mine too the garden as well. I think this batch will be mixed in with compost, chicken and rabbit manure and then get tilled in the tomato bed. I can't wait for spring man LOL. I am going to plant "german pink" and "cherokee purple" tomatoes. I am also going to try some "tom thumb" popping corn. Only 85+- days till I can plant some "telephone" peas. Those pea plants are awesome if you like a shelling pea. They grow to about 6' - 7' tall just like pole beans, and they have a lot of flavor.

I am very excited about the 8 mile high. I like that kind of smoke during the day and then a nice heavy indica at night.

Hi 2Dog and Kalikisu; it should turn out to be a fun grow. I am a little more excited about the Satori and Bubbilicious that is heading over the big pond  to me as I write this, but I know 8 mile will turn out to be a good smoke. So far everything I have tried from Mandala is great smoke and easy to grow.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

Well the ladies are all transplanted in their new 1 gal square pots and are busy growing in their new soil mix. The mix I use is pretty common and works real well.

Foxfarm Ocean Forest
Botanicare Coco fiber
Worm castings
Sunleaves Mexican bat guano
Steamed bone meal

They will stay in this for about a month, the mothers longer. The roots had nice webbing already and were quite large on the clones. Now that the work is done, its time to spark one up and watch a little tv for a few. Take care.
Godspeed.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

they sound nice...how long will they last in this soil mix before you have to add nutes?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey LF!! I should be able to get 2 months or longer. When I put some into flower I will up the bat guano and steamed bone meal and should be able to get through just about all of flowering; they will be in 3 gallon pots then. Every 2 weeks I run 1tbsp of blackstrap per gallon through them. It should be a fun grow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 8, 2010)

gss im excited about your grow. so 8 mile & speed queen organic soil, mazar x mandala in coco, right? man great medias you got going.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

well they should definately be tastey growing them all organic like that!  I would like to make my next go indoors all organic, that is the reason for my question.  Thanks for the response


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> gss im excited about your grow. so 8 mile & speed queen organic soil, mazar x mandala in coco, right? man great medias you got going.



Hey doc!! Yep that is correct. The mazar x mandala #1 is in the flowering closet right now; I vegged them for 2 weeks and then tossed them in. I have quite a few seeds from the cross so I am more or less just seeing what they are going to do; later on I will play with them some more. I am much more excited about the speed queen, 8 mile high, satori and bubbilicious; which reminds me, the satori and bubb should be here today or monday.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> well they should definately be tastey growing them all organic like that!  I would like to make my next go indoors all organic, that is the reason for my question.  Thanks for the response



I don't think Ocean Forest is technically organic but it is close enough. I have enjoyed using this soil from day 1.


----------



## gourmet (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so looking forward to watching your 8 mile high grow as I have ten of those seeds myself from the Xmas order from Attitude.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks gourmet. They are rapid growers thats for sure. I will be watering them a little later and then put some pics up; they are already larger than they were yesterday morning LOL. I can see they will be topped and then topped and then topped and then flowered LOL.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah I use the ocean forest to, I just don't add all the extras to it.  I mix it 1 bag to 1/2 bag of light warrior, and put in a small bag of perlite, and about a cup of dolomite lime.  It will feed my veged plants for about 4 weeks,(depending on the strain) and then I use nutes.

I'm wanting to use something though where all I have to do is add water, or teas, like subcools super soil type thing...why do you say that you don't think the FFOF is organic?  I think it is, I know some of the nutrients in their line up are not totaly organic, but I thought the soil was.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

Im not sure if OF is sold as certified "organic" soil, but it is about as close as you can get. I will have to look that one up again; I was under the impression that they do sell a line of certified organic soil but I don't think it was the OF.

Everything seems to be going pretty well at the moment. I planted a few more veggies today, should see some sprouts in a few days.

Veggie List:
Calabrese Broccoli
Habanero Pepper
Some kind of yellow onion that was delicious (harvesting seeds from it)
Schallots
German Pink Tomato
Sugar Pumpkin
Swiss Chard
Prizehead Lettuce (delicious lettuce)
Bloomsdale Spinach (delicious)

I am going to look around for another 400w and upgrade my exhaust fan. After I tie the two together that closet will be rockin  I will keep the pumpkin around 4' tall and trellised up the corner wall. It will be a fun winter.
The 650+- garlic I planted this fall are all under a foot of snow in 9 degree weather today; I may as well bring spring to the closet.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

Man I'm jealous...there is nothing better than fresh veggies, homegrown!  I guess I'm to greedy with my weed to dedicate any of the light to some veggies...maybe in the future, right now I don't have the space.  Good Luck with the grow!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

I ended up buying a very LARGE bag of perlite over a year ago thinking I needed it; although it does come in very handy I still have 2/3 of a bag left   I like having fun with it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

The ladies are all watered and ready for a relaxing night under the floro's. I had a hell of a time getting the clones to root; do rooting agents have expiration dates? I was using schultz which last winter worked great for cloning... anyways, they have rooted real well and are diggin' their new kicks. I will put up some pics tomorrow morning. Somehow I just deleted the ones I just took and just resized....:stoned:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy days ahead!! I got my Satori, bubbilicious and they also gave me 5 free Sam the Skunkman's original haze x skunk1. Well I have some planting to do!!!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 11, 2010)

man gss this thread makes me hungry w/ all your veggies & now gunna be insane amount of mj plants. how bout you grab your slap chop & whip me up a salad topped w/ habenaros & bud. nah minus the habbies. ive got a minor fire in my belly right now. just got home from work & old mother hubbard needs to go shopping, so i munched a **** ton of bread & butter jalapenos i pickled around halloween. damn good, you cant put em down, but not good on empty stomach.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 11, 2010)

Very NICE strains, godspeedsuckah and YAY for organic soil! :holysheep:


I actually LOVE winter grows... It's usually a challenge most of the year around here keep my 2 x 4 x 8 closet cool with a 1K hps and a 6 tube 4' T5 fixture but this cold snap has me backing down my ventilation to around 40% to main temps in the mid 70's at the top of my canopy...  Over the years I've noticed my winter grows are often my very best with no (knock on wood) bud rot issues and the dankest grows of the year...  I love the sounds of your Mandala 8 Mile strain...   I love land race genetics and it sounds like fun.  I'm just starting week 7 with a Mandala strain called Ganesh that has indian genetics and is Indica dominant...  very spicy and pungent smell...  I look forward to seeing your new grows...

And dude... that little winter scene iz KILLIN' me! :aok:  LOVE the penguin rolling the snowball (or reaching for an enormous helping of salt) and the golfing bear is a really nice touch too... lol... :rofl: where's the bong?

Happy Growing!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2010)

hello friend. i see you have a pallet under your plants on the floor. very smart man...i killed off a round of ww by trying to grow them on a cold floor last year...

i do think the cloner gel, and liquid do have expiros, as well as the powder, but i would think the powder form would last the longest...prove me wrong! (thats not meant for you gss)...

i just been seeing a few folks around here trying to make a mockery out of 'ol Irish's advice. oh well!, it happens...

ya know, we never do know when half, or more, of the things we purchase were even made, so we really would'nt know how long the stuff has sat in some warehouse, or on a ship, or on your local shelf??? theres really no way to know...i'ma go pull out my powder, and see...........

conclusiuon.= there is no expiro date, or manufacture date on my rootone. so there is no way to know how long it will be good to use from a consumer stand point...i'ma not gonna dig deeper, as i know someone will for us... ...(hows that?)...

you can put that big bag of perlite in your OD garden too man...i dump most of my old soil in there, then mix it in , in the spring, with some other goodie turd products...lol...

can't go wrong with sams gear...my bubblegum is pretty good. i have better though...she had the biggest leaves outta all i did last round...even bigger than the bubbas...she was def a light hawg...

everyone could use more light in this thing...i'm trying to do a swap right now, but getting the run around from this dude...guess i'll just keep sitting on some smoke to trade off til something else comes along...dude gotta have stupid wrote on forehead. i was gonna give him two O's of KULT, cured, for a maybe 400 dollar light...some think i'm the one light 'o brain for offering such a high quarry for a light. i look at it like this, i can grow more. alot more with proper lighting...+, i don't put an amount on what the worth of my smoke is...it's like gold to some. meant for bartering for goods, and getting ripped (medicated, to some)... ...

after this past year here, with mmj becoming legal with a dr rec, i knew very few growers from around my area. the way i like it. then the legal issue arose last winter, and growers were popping up all over. over night, grow ops were popping up everywhere...most were uneducated. first time growers with little, to no knowledge of horticulture...and most were uneducated to the state law as it was written, and therefore have suffered the 'Knock'...our courts over here, are gonna have to do something soon. thier caseloads have to be extremely large from all the new busts that have been going down...

i'm sure a light will present itself soon. i put the word on the street... , this usually brings the unwanteds, but i set it up through another party to do the swap, so i ain't implicated to anything... ...(my way of thinking is, if one of these newb growers that was taken down, has a light that was not taken in a raid, would be wanting to off load it, to recover some of thier loss.:hubba: )...i don't want to gain from someones misery, this is why i said two O's, it is well worth it, and i'm not benefitting from someones misfortune. it's a win, win deal...  ...

did'nt you do satori not long ago gss?...

later bro, grow em big...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> man gss this thread makes me hungry w/ all your veggies & now gunna be insane amount of mj plants. how bout you grab your slap chop & whip me up a salad topped w/ habenaros & bud. nah minus the habbies. ive got a minor fire in my belly right now. just got home from work & old mother hubbard needs to go shopping, so i munched a **** ton of bread & butter jalapenos i pickled around halloween. damn good, you cant put em down, but not good on empty stomach.



Those jalapeno's sound great; I need to dig into the ones I canned up this fall. It should be a fun winter  Thanks for stopping by doc!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Very NICE strains, godspeedsuckah and YAY for organic soil! :holysheep:
> 
> 
> I actually LOVE winter grows... It's usually a challenge most of the year around here keep my 2 x 4 x 8 closet cool with a 1K hps and a 6 tube 4' T5 fixture but this cold snap has me backing down my ventilation to around 40% to main temps in the mid 70's at the top of my canopy...  Over the years I've noticed my winter grows are often my very best with no (knock on wood) bud rot issues and the dankest grows of the year...  I love the sounds of your Mandala 8 Mile strain...   I love land race genetics and it sounds like fun.  I'm just starting week 7 with a Mandala strain called Ganesh that has indian genetics and is Indica dominant...  very spicy and pungent smell...  I look forward to seeing your new grows...
> ...



Thanks Dirty!! :48: I love the winter grows as well; keeps me sane through the snow and cold...I am already pouring through seed catalogs and planning my veg space for March and January isn't even over yet . I may back it down to a 600w tied in with the 400w, but for an extra $30 I can get a 1000w................thats ALOT of lumens!! I gotta get the 1000 and I will spend extra on the exhaust fan and use my current fan to pull air into the closet and blow across the plants.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hello friend. i see you have a pallet under your plants on the floor. very smart man...i killed off a round of ww by trying to grow them on a cold floor last year...
> 
> i do think the cloner gel, and liquid do have expiros, as well as the powder, but i would think the powder form would last the longest...prove me wrong! (thats not meant for you gss)...
> 
> ...



I think 2 zips is a very generous offer and not crazy at all; I would do it for someone!! I like keeping a low profile myself; the only time I grow in any quantity is during the summer. It's only me and a very close friend who also grows that knows about my fun. I just got tired of paying for dirt weed and figured I may as well learn how to grow it myself; I dabbled in it before but nothing like I have the past 4 years. I bought 1 bag of Northern Lights a few months back because it was some nice stuff and I wanted to mix it up a little. Yeah I did do a Satori run a little while back; its been nearly 2 years since I have had these beans and I am not going to order them again  I will keep a couple of the best around for clones and re-veg (just cause it is fun.) Take care and thanks for poppin' in Irish; keep it safe and green my friend!! Godspeed.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2010)

you really should jump over to a grow journal bro, so's you can combine all togeather. ...just a suggestion bro...don't mind me, i'm pleasantly high from the stinky widow i just jarred... ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh Irish I forgot to mention that I barter alot myself. I kinda look at it this way; I could sell the extra I have and make money to buy things at a ridiculous price or I can barter with people I know and get the same things much cheaper. As far as anyone is concerned I have friends that supply me for cutting wood and doing various jobs for them  

A little update: everyone is happy and doing well. I am going to plant the Satori's tonight. The Speed Queen clones are starting to finally take right off. I have been misting them a few times a day with a very diluted mix of blackstrap and RO water; they practically jump out of the containers and wrestle the spray bottle from me LOL. The 8 mile seedlings are picking up real nice. So far so good!!

Edit: Dang it I did it again. I am too stoned to type and post pics!! Let me see if I can get them up again.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

It was that darn "upload" button; gets me every time.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> you really should jump over to a grow journal bro, so's you can combine all togeather. ...just a suggestion bro...don't mind me, i'm pleasantly high from the stinky widow i just jarred... ...



I need to figure out how to move it over there. Can I do it or does a Mod need too? I will put a link to the Satori and other grows in my sig.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 11, 2010)

gss a mod needs to move.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks bud. 5 of the Satori's are planted in a seedling mix I like using a lot; very simple and common: 4 lbs Ocean Forest and 2 lbs worm castings. I am getting giddy LOL. Satori is some very fine smoke, and if you haven't tried it yet than do yourself a favor and give them a shot. $32 (I think it was) for 10 seeds. The first and last run with them went pretty good but this time around will be fantastic. I didn't have my soil, ph, or ec under control. Since then I have installed an RO system, have a milwaukee ph pen and ec meter. I have also learned to be easy with the nutes if you even need them at all. I do believe that they are a necessary evil and if used too often in soil than your plants not only depend on them but can get locked up and then there goes another week of friggin around.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wanted to share with you guys what I use when I mist the plants in veg stage. Its a very simple recipe on the net and it is very effective.
1 gallon RO water
1 tsp blackstrap
1 cup worm castings
1 tsp mexican bat guano (fruit bats)

This mix sits in a vat of hot water for 24 hours bubbling. The castings and guano stay in a pantyhose tied off. When its done I put half in a glass jar and in the fridge and I cut the other half with RO water. I ph it to 6.4 and spray away. After a day of misting with this I mist with just RO water once and then back to the mix.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 11, 2010)

interresting, does it stain or leave any smell. i see you spray with clean water again but after a day.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Puffin. No it doesn't stain or leave a smell. If it seems a little too dark I just pour some more out and fill it back up with the RO water. The plants get a light mist 3 times a day, and then a good wash with straight RO water.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 12, 2010)

cool godspeed thanks for the tea!  Irish I don't know how anyone could question your growing....the proof that you know what you are doing is in pretty glossy pics, anyone that can't see that is blind.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 12, 2010)

Everyone has their own way of doing things LF and some people are just wound a little too tight. Irish grows dankity dank dank  and a butt load of veggies....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 12, 2010)

I picked up a 400w MH bulb today from our local hardware shop: Sylvania BT37 for $25.00, gotta love it. The speed queen is in the closet with the MH to make some room for the Satori and possibly bubbilicious in the veg area.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, got you into the right forum  .

I would recommend going easy on the nutes with all Mandala's strains.  They are more efficient in their nute uptake than most strains and do not require a lot of food.  Have you read Mandala's FAQ and Grow Guide?  It gives some good info on their strains.  hXXp://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/faq.html

This thread has prompted me to start some Speed Queen...and order some more Satori...and I am thinking that 8 Miles High is well worth a go.  Thanks


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey THG!! Thanks for the help and info. I will be sure to have a light hand  The Satori I grew hardly needed any feeding at all. I am hoping by brewing tea when needed I can build a herd of organisms in the soil to do the work for me.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 12, 2010)

So true on Mandala's nute intake. I've got some Satori's vegging now with super low ppm's and i feel like i'm in a Jack and the Beanstalk story. Not only are they tall, with fat ole stems, but the leaves are bigger than my hands. Just jaw dropping. Can't wait to climb the Satori into another fantasy world, like Jack did. Granted, the fantasy world will be after they flower


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 12, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> So true on Mandala's nute intake. I've got some Satori's vegging now with super low ppm's and i feel like i'm in a Jack and the Beanstalk story. Not only are they tall, with fat ole stems, but the leaves are bigger than my hands. Just jaw dropping. Can't wait to climb the Satori into another fantasy world, like Jack did. Granted, the fantasy world will be after they flower



Howdy monkeybusiness!!! Have you smoked the Satori before.....:hubba::holysheep:
LOL. 

A pic of the speed queen ladies diggin their new MH.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 12, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Howdy monkeybusiness!!! Have you smoked the Satori before.....:hubba::holysheep:
> LOL.
> 
> A pic of the speed queen ladies diggin their new MH.


Nope not yet, but have read many good things about it, including your 08 journal.

Great looking SQ's too! Nice and compact. I've got some of those seeds as well, so will be watching close.
 Good luck and happy growing!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 13, 2010)

Just wanted to share with you guys what I do with my tea after it has brewed.

1. After the brew is done bubbling I filter it through pantyhose into jars.
2. The jars are lowered into a hot water bath for 15 minutes.
3. When the jars are done boiling they sit out until cooled.
4. Jars are labeled so nobody has the urge to take a swig 

Take care. Godspeed.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2010)

gss although there is a ton of nutrients in there arent you worried that all your micro herd is dead?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey doc!! No I am not worried because I am feeding the herd in the soil, and diluting it for a foliage feeding.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2010)

Mmm... that tea looks really good! I've been pondering making my own as well. I'd bet your plants are happy as can be with that stuff . Lookin good over there.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks mentalpatient, they are very happy and doing well thanks!! Still no satori beans popping up, but I think that will most likely happen by tonight. I am going to wait about a month and then pop in the bubbilicious


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 1, 2010)

Satori's.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 1, 2010)

Speed queens. The little yellowing is from my ph pen being out of whack. lesson learned, after 2 years re-calibrate your pens!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 1, 2010)

8 mile high. I am getting excited about these.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 2, 2010)

recalibrate after 2 years are you talking ph pen if so gss most pens are only good for 12 months.

looking good btw

t4


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 2, 2010)

plants look great gss! gotta love them fatty fingers on those 8 mile. holy crap gss 2 yrs b4 a cal on your pen! damn i thought i was bad @ letting mine go 3 or 4 weeks...lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 2, 2010)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> recalibrate after 2 years are you talking ph pen if so gss most pens are only good for 12 months.
> 
> looking good btw
> 
> t4



Yeah no kidding LOL. When I told our hydro guy about it he laughed and said "they are only good for 12 months." Right away I thought I will be getting a new pen pronto LOL


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 2, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> plants look great gss! gotta love them fatty fingers on those 8 mile. holy crap gss 2 yrs b4 a cal on your pen! damn i thought i was bad @ letting mine go 3 or 4 weeks...lol



Thanks doc. I love those fat leaves too. Its funny, the 8 mile high is suppose to be a very sativa high, but looking at the plants you would never guess it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 2, 2010)

uhhhhh what?! sativa, huh. must of got all indie phenos...lol


----------



## IRISH (Feb 3, 2010)

looking good brother. hey, what you mean only good 12 months? the pen itself?, or the calibration?...man, i've had mine for 2 years now without a problem, but the batteries just died...not bad for 30 bucks...

we just seen a commercial from target tonight. thier doing a special on brita pitcher filters, with a digi ph pen for 32 bucks...gonna get another one tomorrow...

bro, the 8-mile looks sweet. nodes are close. the mandala aint bad either. lol. lol...

later GSS...Irish...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 3, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> looking good brother. hey, what you mean only good 12 months? the pen itself?, or the calibration?...man, i've had mine for 2 years now without a problem, but the batteries just died...not bad for 30 bucks...
> 
> we just seen a commercial from target tonight. thier doing a special on brita pitcher filters, with a digi ph pen for 32 bucks...gonna get another one tomorrow...
> 
> ...



Brother Irish!! Yeah the guy told me that after 12 months you should just throw them out. I have a milwaukee ph pen and so long as the calibration is kept up with i am going to see how long it does last. I do plan on getting a new one shortly just in case. Thanks on the props. Figured I would pop my head in, been a few weeks.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 3, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> uhhhhh what?! sativa, huh. must of got all indie phenos...lol



Yeah no kidding bud. You wouldn't believe it by looking at it. Here is the breeders page.

hXXp://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/8_miles_high1.html


----------



## IRISH (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah, i still pop in bro, once in awhile. gotta check on my peoples grows, ya know? put one behind me last week over here, and got one to see through the end, which is fast approaching...

digging your teas man. i do 'em up organic too. been doing teas for the OD gardens since time began. lol. can you imagine 50 gallons rolling the bubbles? all rain water in catch barrels...10 lbs of worm doo, 10 lbs of horse doo, an entire bottle of molasses, and a gunnie sack full of alfalfa hay...i sieve this off, and spray it on the gardens...BAM. thats how i roll. lol. lol...

sorting through the seed catalog for upcoming order. come on spring. theres so many others around here that enjoy doing veggie gardens, that we should put togeather a gardening club...just showing our gardens over the last two seasons, intrigued many newbs that have never planted, and cared for one, to till up a small plot, and have a go at this hobby. to us, it is no longer a hobby, but a necessity...such as your 'Recession Garden 2'...ZipFlip had never did a garden in his life he told me. then last summer, he showed. truely amazing what he created. ( and my bro is blind ). ...i believe he is hooked with the garden bug now. i mean, you should have seen his garden! for a first timer, he did an amazing job!!!

then theres Cubby. lol. he is also an amazing person when it comes to gardening, imho. (also, an amazing OD mmj grower) ... i have a pic in my head of him standing 'tween his mj plants with a paper bag over his head. lol. lol. he's quite the character bro. and quite the gardener also...

then, if you add 4u2 in, oh yeah, another totally amazing person when it comes to gardens...


another i would love to see his skills, is Duck. i can feel it. i know this brother has it in him to put on an awesome show. he may need a push, cause he's so busy working on his OD mmj grows...

i'm sure theres others also...if i was ever to put togeather a gardening crew, these are the first names that would come to my mind...

and, what do ya know, there happens to be a gardening section right here at MP.  ...

now, what would be a great title for a multi-gardeners paradise, such as this? i'll talk to all my bros, and attempt to put this togeather here. you in bro? i dont take no for an answer, ya know? lol...lol...don't make Irish beg, it's unbecoming of a master gardener such as you, and i...LOL...lol...  

i posted this here, as others may join in with us this garden season, in a grow-n-show gardeners paradise...as you know already, i grow for my community food bank also. so i HAVE to step up my game...there are hungry folks out there in every walk of life right now. even more now, than ever before...i'm just an 'ol poor hillbilly that likes to help others out, whenever i can...

i can't wait to pull the carpet off the worm bed this spring man.lol. or off the gardens that were covered...game on...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 3, 2010)

thx gss i read all about em already. about your pen, i wouldnt throw out. if your tip is replaceable then it may just be that needs to be replaced once a yr on that model. wouldnt think youd have to replace until it wont calibrate or you break it. dunno ive only had a hannah & its tip is removable & came w/ tool to do it.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL...i just opened the back door for the first time today, and yep, still covered deep in snow...lol...lol...

come on spring...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 8, 2010)

I am in for sure brother irish!! I am stepping it up a notch myself this year in both veggies and mj. I will be selling a bunch of plants this spring and giving my extra harvest's to the food cupboard; I am glad you brought that up, it didn't even cross my mind. 

I hear you about spring, I can't take it anymore LOL. Luckly I put a bunch of veggies inside to grow over winter with my mj. The strawberries I dug up from outside a few weeks ago are doing awesome!! I will have to get some pics up of the indoor plants. I got rid of the habanero pepper plant, it wouldn't hold flowers for some reason. No biggy, I have a bunch of seeds left to start in a couple weeks. I need more lights first, I am running out of room LOL.

I have 7 varieties of tomato I am growing including "hillybilly royal"  Hell yeah!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## IRISH (Feb 8, 2010)

i heard that. hillbillies growing hillbilly tomaters. lol...lol...sounds good , sounds good for sure...i'll start firing up the others. put a little fire up, and under. lol...lol...

i had folks stopping by last year, asking to buy sweet corn. they said they remembered being given the best sweet corn they ever had, grown here, by my father. i picked 'em a sack full, and they tried to pay, and i told 'em the stories they had told me of my pa was worth all the veggies they wanted...

cant wait for the season now bro...glad you came back around gss...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 8, 2010)

You poor guys.  I planted my first outdoor auto palooza 2010 today :hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 17, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> i heard that. hillbillies growing hillbilly tomaters. lol...lol...sounds good , sounds good for sure...i'll start firing up the others. put a little fire up, and under. lol...lol...
> 
> i had folks stopping by last year, asking to buy sweet corn. they said they remembered being given the best sweet corn they ever had, grown here, by my father. i picked 'em a sack full, and they tried to pay, and i told 'em the stories they had told me of my pa was worth all the veggies they wanted...
> 
> cant wait for the season now bro...glad you came back around gss...



I am sure it was a blast to spend some time with that couple. I ran into a guy my dad grew up with and he was telling me a couple stories about my dad; it was really neat to know he is human LOL. 

I am ready for spring, I can't hardly take it. I still have a month before I will be starting all my tomatoes and peppers  LOL. 

The speed queens are doing great and I have 1 satori in flower and a bunch of them getting huge in veg :hubba: I think I am way too stoned tonight LMAO, time to hit the recliner. Take care bro!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 17, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> You poor guys.  I planted my first outdoor auto palooza 2010 today :hubba:



I can't even begin to explain how jealous I am right now LOL. Only little under 2 months to go here and I can put out cold weather crops


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 20, 2010)

I added a 600w hps to the closet with my old trusty 400w   OMG what a difference that makes. Temps only jumped up 4 degrees to 76f. I have 3 satori's flowering under the 600 and 3 speed queens under the 400; I am just amazed at the light intensity in the closet now LOL. Its going to be some fun


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 20, 2010)

oh yeah more artificial sun!! gss is getting bigger yields. nice score brotha


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks doc!! I just ordered from Attitude, never went with them before. I have Sensi Seeds Hindu Kush, Barney Farm Acapulco Gold, and Blue Cheese coming soon. They threw in some pretty cool free seeds I can't wait to try also. GHS Trainwreck and Cheese, Dinafem Bluefruit and blue cheese.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

nice score on beans too. if you went w/ a t shirt hopfully you bought it big. i should of got a 2x.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 21, 2010)

I wasn't sure how their sizes go,so I went with an XL. As I get older the large Tshirts seem to be getting a little smaller around the mid section :confused2:  it must be a new design or something. 

Pic 1 is the speed queens basking and at about 14 days flowering. I consider day 1 when I see the first sign of sex.
Pic 2 is the satori's soaking up the 600.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

gss thats one funny looking satori in there....lol that lettuce has seen better days though. try chopping all but 1" above dirt, youll be surprised @ what happens. yeah damn t shirt makers slimmin up the mid section.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks doc. I think i will have some salad with the spaghetti tonight  I need to re-seed the lettuce some more, I think I will put some prize head in there.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

hey no need to re seed lettuce ever. well when growing indoors. instead of ripping lettuce up by roots cut 1-2" above dirt & week later already have couple inch plants. perpetual lettuce.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 23, 2010)

A few pics of the speed queens at 16 days. I am finishing them under the 600 this time  It drives me crazy that speed queen starts yellowing so soon, but it doesn't seem to affect the outcome at all.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 27, 2010)

i saw the robins back here and a pair of redtail hawks building a nest this week and with snow still on the ground. its coming. and for all you guys who ask in auguast is it to late to plant lets get ready and not waite so late.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 1, 2010)

No doubt LTG!! We are still buried under the white stuff for at least another month and a half. 

Update: One of the speed queens got the axe so I am down to 2 plants from the same mother. The one speed queen that got the axe showed a nut just like her mother did. I was hoping the mother only showed a couple nuts because my ph pen was way out of whack but I guess that is not the case; no biggie, she was not a very good producer anyway. The other 2 are doing great and really starting to plump up some. My seeds should be in today


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 1, 2010)

Seeds are here!!!! In a few months I am going to try a cross between the kush and speed queen; I want to keep the indica but increase the yield and add a little more narcotic to the stone; we will see if it works.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry to hear about the daughter of a tranny...lol interested in your cross also. so in two runs from now youll be growing your cross? hope so.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats the plan. I want to see if I like this Hindu Kush; the description sounds like a good marriage to speed queen and would bump up the yield and have a similar but stronger stone. If I do find a decent male I will keep him going and breed the two in the fall. I still have to pop the mazar x mandala 1 to see how they came out. I am just looking for some good smoke of my own and strictly isolate exactly what I am looking for. I figure it will take a couple years but maybe I will get lucky right off the bat. Both lines are very stable and pretty true breeding so I should have some success.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

The speed queens are getting closer!! The one on the left is getting some HK pollen after the reveg (if all goes well.) The 5 satori's have become one canopy LOL; can't wait for that smoke.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

plants are looking great god...


----------



## MidnightToker (Mar 4, 2010)

lookin good. keep up the green thumbing


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

We are getting there, one day at a time. Thanks for the green mojo folks, much appreciated. I am waiting on seeing how many Hindu Kush and how many bubbleicious sprout before I drop the cheese  and the acapulco.


----------



## Irish (Mar 4, 2010)

hey. can i play in the garden too? lol. lol. pretty please? lol. 

ayy, those look sweet captain...you would love these dark kush i have going, thier nice and short. i hope the smoke is the bomb...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

She gets pretty ugly around this time of the year, but pretty soon she is going to be ready. :hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> hey. can i play in the garden too? lol. lol. pretty please? lol.
> 
> ayy, those look sweet captain...you would love these dark kush i have going, thier nice and short. i hope the smoke is the bomb...



They do sound good. You can play in my garden if I can play in yours too LOL


----------



## Irish (Mar 4, 2010)

oh man, i like it when they get all dank and nappy looking like that.:hubba: ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

LMAO!!! She is one nappy mofo fer sure LOL. I am almost embarassed to take pictures of the two; the mother plant was just as ugly at harvest LOL. Makes trimming a breeze.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2010)

Im thinking she should run on schedule in about 3 weeks. I am going to take her till she is about 30/70 (approx) amber to cloudy and dense.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2010)

Little better shot.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 5, 2010)

nice job, nice job


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 6, 2010)

It is amazing just how quickly our herb recovers from flowering, significant root trimming, increased daylight.... She is just diggin the sun!! A few more nice days in the future so she will really enjoy basking in the giant fireball.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 13, 2010)

One of the speed queens got trimmed the other day. She could have used another week but the second speed queen is getting two more weeks :hubba:  I am revegging both speed queens and they are going to get pollinated with some hindu kush if the sensi kush is as good or better than the sq. I am guessing 2oz dry for the first one trimmed.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 14, 2010)

hey GSS whats the haps? hey do you always hack em down that much when you reveg? just curious cause im gunna be doing a reveg but have always been under the impression that 1/3 of the plant needs to be left. then chop back root ball a lil repot & your good. if you do it this method all the time, what are your ratios of surviving or dieing? also hoping for your guesstimate to be true, but im thinking might be shy of guess. good guesstimate would be to weigh it wet & then 25% of that # would be your dry weight. 75-80% of wet weight will be lost as water.

oh yeah the reveg in post 105, is that the same as in 106?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey doc, the reveg in 105 was a plant I really had no intention on keeping so I butchered her and she died LOL. 106 is my keeper and there are 3 buds to reveg. I usually leave a little more, but due to height issues I had to cut her a little lower than normal. She should be fine and pull through. The aurora indica I did had just a little more than this one and she was huge after a couple months.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 14, 2010)

hey thanks! yeah i thought i remembered somewhere you saying 105 died b/c yah got crazy w/ the cleaver...lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah 105 kept popping nads and had to go. If I had more height I would definitely leave 1/3 of the plant for reveg.


----------



## Irish (Mar 14, 2010)

i think i found a new way here gss with these reveg's.:hubba: ...i believe i prefer this over taking clones bro. my w rhinos are huge man, i mean freaking huge compared to thier first go round. i'm glad you suggested i try this. i am totally thrilled with this. ...

i dont take as much as you have here. i took maybe two thirds of them. they came back in 4 weeks with a vengeance man. tops galore. say, remember puffin-a-fatty? he kept on reveggin that white he had for a couple years, and had stsated he had one that had been getting revegged over 20 years. . wow. i'm loving it bro...

spring is now almost upon us man. a lot of wet weather has been hanging around preparing for a beauty of a spring!!! peace brothers...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> i think i found a new way here gss with these reveg's.:hubba: ...i believe i prefer this over taking clones bro. my w rhinos are huge man, i mean freaking huge compared to thier first go round. i'm glad you suggested i try this. i am totally thrilled with this. ...
> 
> i dont take as much as you have here. i took maybe two thirds of them. they came back in 4 weeks with a vengeance man. tops galore. say, remember puffin-a-fatty? he kept on reveggin that white he had for a couple years, and had stsated he had one that had been getting revegged over 20 years. . wow. i'm loving it bro...
> 
> spring is now almost upon us man. a lot of wet weather has been hanging around preparing for a beauty of a spring!!! peace brothers...



Brother Dank!! Your rhino's are just out of this world LOL. You will be pushing a pound before too long. Its funny you mention pufin, I hope everything is great with him, he is the reason why I started doing reveg's. I like it because I can keep my numbers down and I don't have to keep screwing with mother plants. I just flower them, pick my best ones and put them back in veg. I can rotate them just as easy as cloning and have a continual supply of the smoke. If I want I can take clones to put outside too.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 14, 2010)

Godspeedsuckah-were can I view the "speed queen" seeds online?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Godspeedsuckah-were can I view the "speed queen" seeds online?



Here ya go bud.

hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/speed_queen2.html
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=759


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 16, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> say, remember puffin-a-fatty? he kept on reveggin that white he had for a couple years,quote]
> 
> i think it was 6 generations. another gander there DD. wonder what happened to em?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 28, 2011)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> The fan leaves were dying off left and right and I was afraid she could hermie.



This is normal late in flowering... It's the plant's nitrogen depleting, but this is good for your nugs, gets "the taste" out of them!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 3, 2011)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I ended up buying a very LARGE bag of perlite over a year ago thinking I needed it; although it does come in very handy I still have 2/3 of a bag left   I like having fun with it.



I just purchased a big bag myself.. Saved a ton of money though really getting the bulk from the hydro store over paying 11 dollars for like 5 pound bags at lowe's. perlite doesn't "go bad" does it!?


----------

